# funny lil game



## Tux (Apr 29, 2009)

challenge me and prepare to die! <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://rde-concepts.mybrute.com/" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://rde-concepts.mybrute.com/</a><!-- m -->


----------



## ZEKE (Apr 30, 2009)

whats your name on there? im playing it now


----------



## ZEKE (Apr 30, 2009)

if your brutes name is "Tux" i just owned you


----------



## crimsonrazac (Apr 30, 2009)

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://crimsonrazac.mybrute.com" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://crimsonrazac.mybrute.com</a><!-- m -->


----------



## ZEKE (Apr 30, 2009)

crimsonrazac said:


> http://crimsonrazac.mybrute.com



you just beat me 

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://guido1090.mybrute.com" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://guido1090.mybrute.com</a><!-- m -->


----------



## crimsonrazac (Apr 30, 2009)

ZEKE said:


> crimsonrazac said:
> 
> 
> > http://crimsonrazac.mybrute.com
> ...


----------



## Tux (Apr 30, 2009)

my brutes name is RDE Concepts after my web dev company as shown in the link.


----------



## GunnasGal (May 1, 2009)

ur a dirrty little fighter using weapons tux  im shocked lol


----------



## Tux (May 1, 2009)

a brutes gotta do what a brutes gotta do


----------



## shinywatt (Jul 3, 2011)

My favorite funny games are:
- Popayee
- **** Head
- Mario
- Robbin banks


----------

